# 275 Gal. Diesel tank smoker build



## carrsbbq (Jun 26, 2012)

Day 1:

So, here we go. Started by filling with soap and water.


----------



## carrsbbq (Jun 27, 2012)

Still has some fuel left in it. Was told the water/soap mix would help initially. Any thoughts would help for sure.


----------



## thenovaman (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you sure it's not a 275 gallon tank?


----------



## carrsbbq (Jun 27, 2012)

No sir, I am not. Maybe it is. I just assumed by the size of it. Here is A side shot of it.


----------



## thenovaman (Jun 27, 2012)

Mine is 275 gallons and measures roughly 61" x 27" x 44".


----------



## carrsbbq (Jun 27, 2012)

I think you are right then. Thats almost exactly the same dimensions.


----------



## thenovaman (Jun 27, 2012)

According to my calculations, as well as searching the web for common home heating oil tank sizes, tanks with these approximate dimensions are 275 gallons (give or take a little I'm sure).


----------



## carrsbbq (Jun 28, 2012)

So, I have been doing some research also and I am sure you are right. Thanks for leading me in the right direction!


----------



## thenovaman (Jun 28, 2012)

Glad I could help!


----------



## carrsbbq (Jun 28, 2012)

We should be marking and cutting the doors into the front next, stay tuned for upcoming pics! Thinking we are going to butterfly them, one up one down.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 28, 2012)

Carr, evening..... Good idea on the doors..... I like that design.... Functional and easy....  No heavy doors to lift....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...  I'm in....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...

Dave


----------



## carrsbbq (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Dave, we thought about a big giant door hitting you in the head if it ever swung down on it's own. OW! More pics of progress to come weekly and we want ALL the feedback we can get!


----------

